# Pronoun focus.



## Inglip

I get very confused about the focus of a sentence that contains two pronouns, how can I work out the focus? 

For example, I am given to understand that these sentences mean exactly the same thing.

Kumain ang lalaki ng manok kagabi. 
Kumain ng manok ang lalaki kagabi

I know it was the man who ate the chicken, and not the chicken who ate the man because of the focus 'ang' even though chicken and man can be two ways around

But what if 'ang' isn't used?

Bumili siya ako
Bumili ako siya

How do I know if 'I' was bought buy 'him' or vice versa? and do both these sentence mean the exact same thing?


----------



## DotterKat

_"Bumili siya ako."_  and "_Bumili ako siya." _are both wrong so please banish these sentence structures from your thoughts completely.

In a hypothetical world where human beings are commodities, you will have to conjugate *bili *(to buy) in the object-focused form and use the corresponding pronouns needed.

*Binili *ko siya. _(I bought him/her.)
_*Binili *niya ako. _(He/She bought me.)_


----------



## Inglip

right, I did think that sentence was a bit wrong. I will come back with the actual sentence that had pronouns in, and I couldn't tell the focus.


----------

